
MSDN and TechNet subscriptions gain access to Windows 8, downloads available now - ViolentJason
http://www.winbeta.org/news/msdn-and-technet-subscriptions-gain-access-windows-8-downloads-available-now#.UCvbQJ5p1X8.hackernews
======
mootothemax
Having trouble downloading? Try using Internet Explorer and installing the
download manager MS ask you to. The download isn't astoundingly fast, but I'm
getting between 1.5 and 2MB/s here in Poland.

Generating keys took a couple of attempts and a minute or two, but no major
hassles.

------
stephengillie
_...and gain access to a legitimate product key for activation._

Activating windows is _now_ a feature!

~~~
px1999
IIRC with 2008 R2, they didn't limit functionality if you didn't activate,
they just took away the background and popped up a dialog when the system
started. Activation was really only necessary to make sure you were licensed
correctly (which isn't really relevent to TechNet/MSDN subscribers who could
install as many copies as they want for evaluation/development purposes IIRC).

If they took the same lenient approach to activation (which probably isn't the
case because it's a consumer OS), I could almost understand not giving license
keys to technet subscribers, as their software is for planning/evaluation
purposes only.

~~~
mickeyp
I can't speak for Win8, but all the older OSes came with perfectly functioning
product keys for activation.

------
S_A_P
The site is being hammered it appears. I am getting service exceptions every
time I try and download, or even browse for that matter.

------
BruceIV
Any idea when this is going to hit Dreamspark Premium (used to be MSDN
Academic Alliance)?

